# Help with Shears



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

You should really handle many sets of shears to find out what suits you best. They come in so many different variations it makes my head spin. I went with Chris Christensen shears, primarily because of the quality and the discount during the group buy. 

They have a great Shears 101 primer here: Pet Grooming Scissors Education, Dog Grooming Scissors Education, Grooming Scissors Education - let us teach you how to choose properly

Do you have any grooming shops near you that sells shears? That way you could hold a number of pairs in your hand and test them out. I started with a short pair (5") and worked my way up to the 8" Apollo shears. I love both curved and straight for different reasons. I like the curved when trimming topknots and bracelets and the straight when working on legs in the lamb trim, etc. I've heard that many beginners don't use the entire shear when first starting out; they tend to cut with the tips only.  (That was me!)

Here's a great demo (she scissors toward the end): http://www.barkleigh.com/barkleigh_tv/videos/demos/diane_betelak_demo.html

I also like the scissor work in this video:


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Rowan pretty much said it all!! Good luck learning to scissor...it's difficult at first, but once you get the hang of it, a whole new world opens up. Scissoring is so much more versatile then clipping!! 

For a beginner, ball tips (rounded) are safer. It's harder to poke the dog with them. However, it can be hard to find anything other than short curves with ball tips. I don't recall seeing any straights with them, although someone else may correct me there.


----------



## Arborgale (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks so much Rowan. It looks like I have a lot of studying to do.

I read about all your troubles with the last group buy. Any chance you'll do another?


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Arborgale said:


> Thanks so much Rowan. It looks like I have a lot of studying to do.
> 
> I read about all your troubles with the last group buy. Any chance you'll do another?


Possibly in late March to early April (Chris Christensen). This next buy will be different in that there will be a lot of "rules" and no exceptions to said rules, which will hopefully prevent a lot of the problems.  I had some issues with PayPal and have since closed my account so that will make it somewhat easier. (Those PayPal fees are a killer!) You live near me so you can actually pick your merch up in person. 

When all is said and done, most participants go out of their way to make the buys easy. It's just a matter of people reading and paying attention, etc. I just hope these Les Poochs Green Wide brushes get here and soon so I can close out the LP buy! LOL


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Rowan said:


> You live near me so you can actually pick your merch up in person. Hey maybe you could give her scissoring lessons...since you do your mpoos so beautifully!
> 
> . I just hope these Les Poochs Green Wide brushes get here and soon so I can close out the LP buy! LOL


Me too....I can hardly wait to try it...plus my shampoo samples...maybe Arielle will take pity on us and send us each a sample?


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

truelovepoodles said:


> > Originally Posted by Rowan
> > You live near me so you can actually pick your merch up in person. . I just hope these Les Poochs Green Wide brushes get here and soon so I can close out the LP buy! LOL
> 
> 
> ...


I'm terrible at scissoring or I'd offer to help.  I'd just be thrilled to get the brushes so I can get these boxes and shipping supplies out of my grooming area. I don't like clutter.... :ahhhhh:


----------



## Arborgale (Dec 11, 2011)

Oh Rowan! I would love a private lesson! :adore:


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Arborgale said:


> Oh Rowan! I would love a private lesson! :adore:


You say that now. Wait until you see my scissor work! LOL


----------

